# monster hunter



## frost (Feb 16, 2012)

i love this game.=] but with not very many people who share that i dont have many top play with. there has to be someone on here that plays this game. there are dozens of awesome looking animals on there. i would love to have a few of them as pets lol. 

on that subject does anyone play? and are there any other games/movies that have a animal you would love to have as a pet?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 16, 2012)

i play mw3 with my beardie my blood and my tegu they help me


----------



## frost (Feb 16, 2012)

lol nice. i usually have one of my snakes on my lap while i play world of warcraft.


----------

